# Is chicken constipating?



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I eat lots of chicken because i try not to eat too much meat but it seems when i eat chicken, even though i take 1000 mg of mag supplements every night, i don't go as well; anyone???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think there is anything about protien of any kind that is constipating in and of itself.But if you replace beans or other high fiber food with chicken that could effect stool consistancy as protien doesn't add any bulk.K.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

You need to include more fiber in your diet. Try to include your favorite fruits and veggies. I eat those according to the season of the fruit. This summer I ate lots of strawberries and blue berries and had firmer stools. Presently, nectarines, plums, watermelon, etc, are in season.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

Cig - as stated above, chicken per se is notnecessarily constipating but it's more aboutwhat you are possibly not eating such as, are you eating your chicken with fresh leafy greens,cooked or uncooked? are you including enough easily digestible fiber foodsin your regular diet? etc etc. also, i hate to say it because Flux will probably come back with one of his hideous obnoxious reponses but if you are eating a lot of chicken and the chicken is not organically raised, then let's talk about how all the #### in battery raised chicken can hurt you never mind C you up. -


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I don't have proof that chicken is more constipating, but I can tell you that when my son had to have his large intestine removed and was given an ileostomy, his Doc at Mayo Clinic suggested that he eat more chicken because chicken will firm up the stool somewhat for a lot of people. Works for him.







I tried the Atkins diet approach a year or so ago. I was constipated...big time, even though I made sure I had a leafy green salad twice a day along with the protein. I gave up on that diet....constipation wasn't worth it.Veggies work the best for me for providing the necessary fiber. I eat a lot of cooked broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, carrots and once in a while a baked potato (including the jacket).


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

the reason i ask about chicken being constipation is this; I try to eat a big ol organic salad most of the time and notice that often this doesn't make things better; in fact when i had a cheese sandwich things really moved well (of course this is with lots of mag supplements); i eat oatmeal every single morningwith blueberries, raspbetteries or bananas and walnut; so i just wondered why i would go better after eating cheese which is binding and not so well with a grilled chicken breast and a salad; just a curiosity really


----------

